# Citizen Cosmotron X8 Sans Battery



## dancie (Jan 7, 2007)

I was digging through a drawer and discovered this watch but it has no battery in it! Can anybody tell me what the number of the battery is please so that I can replace it and get the watch going again as it would be nice to wear a watch with an analogue display again. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I should think any jewelers or watch battery kiosk could sort it out. I don't think there are any issues getting batteries for older watches.

Mike


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

dancie said:


> I was digging through a drawer and discovered this watch but it has no battery in it! Can anybody tell me what the number of the battery is please so that I can replace it and get the watch going again as it would be nice to wear a watch with an analogue display again. Thanks in anticipation.


I just looked at the movement for the Cosmotron X8 on a Japanese watch site. Their watch is fitted with an SR43SW battery, which when reference with the Battery Info page on this website corresponds to a 301 battery.

So a 301 battery, should work.

I think if you go for Japanese batteries the reference SR43SW is still valid.

Hope this helps.

Roy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You want a 357 for the X8.

I have 4 Cosmotrons, one of which is the X8. Can you post a picture? I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hope this guy doesn't mind me pinching his photo.

Cosmotron movement, showing battery.










Roy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Doh!

Roy is correct...the first Cosmotrons (X8) do indeed take the 301... my Caravelle 12OUCD below is essentially the same movement and here it is fitted with a 301 in it.









However, I stand by my previous statement that most Cosmotron movements (7802A, 7803A and 7804A) take the fatter 357.

Bah Humbug.









Paul


----------



## dancie (Jan 7, 2007)

USEDMODEL said:


> dancie said:
> 
> 
> > I was digging through a drawer and discovered this watch but it has no battery in it! Can anybody tell me what the number of the battery is please so that I can replace it and get the watch going again as it would be nice to wear a watch with an analogue display again. Thanks in anticipation.
> ...


Thanks Roy, I seem to remember it was either 301 or 310 but u had no way of telling, I'll get a new one tomorrow and see how it goes!!

George


----------

